# My afternoon "off"-----Sycamore



## David Hill (Nov 29, 2016)

Another installment of: "I have nice friends...."
one of the local churches had a stately Sycamore tree that over the years had developed a lean over the church building-- enough to make them take action. I was asked if I wanted any of the tree (I'm not a member, but many friends are ), my reply was "Sure!".
I was visualizing the slabs that would be made-- tree had a 20+ ft straight section about a yard in diameter. But alas, it grew like many of these do and has a hollow- the whole length of the tree!!!
The benefit of that is less weight to move! Still have about 8-12 inches of wood from outside to where the hollow starts. Base of the tree was > 5 ft. diameter. 
Even with the hollow, I still see LOTS of blanks in the future. The older wood looks to have lots of color, figure , & might even be spalting already. The fellas that cut the tree were gracious and loaded the big stuff on the trailer.
Now I need my anchorseal-- green tree.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 29, 2016)

wow hollow is an understatement. i've seen some coffee tables made with hollow sections like that cut 18" stood upright, with a piece of glass set in a routed out area over the hole. nice score

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome score David! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats! What a terrific bonus for a Tuesday. Sycamore can be a fantastic wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 29, 2016)

You could make some drums out of those hollow sections. There's many Native Americans here, and here is not that far from there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 29, 2016)

I love QS sycamore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2016)

By a church, no wonder it was holy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 30, 2016)

Way to go helping them get rid of the wood and all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice! Those hollow ones have some interesting possibilities...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wade (Dec 4, 2016)

Some of those big hollow's should produce a lot of narrow quartersawn boards also. That takes Sycamore to a whole "nuther" level of beauty. Love that stuff. That's a LOT of Sycamore too....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

